
On Machine Learning - jonbaer
http://bugra.github.io/work/notes/2014-08-23/on-machine-learning/
======
fauigerzigerk
I like this article a lot. I think it's important and instructive, especially
for beginners, to think about machine learning from this high level
perspective, because that's what gets drowned out in books and papers, and
it's what's required to be able to come up with your own solutions.

If I didn't like the article I wouldn't come here to say this: The text needs
urgent proofreading. And I mean some of the sloppiness like extra words or
missing blanks on the left-hand side of braces, not necessarily the kind of
grammar errors that non-native speakers are bound to make.

~~~
bugra
Thanks for the comment and criticism.

Yeah, I felt the same way. Most papers do not mention about features, why they
chose them, what they learned about the dataset. Only, a high level
architecture of the system, and possibly some comparisons. One of the reasons
why I wrote about the post is because I wanted to shed some light on the parts
that books and papers do not focus on.

I get some feedback around proofreading and grammar for the post. I will
definitely try to make it better next time, possibly making someone do the
review. I guess I cannot correct non-native speaking, but at least next time I
could be more careful about sloppiness and the things that are related to
grammar.

